# How big are flemish giant poops?



## TinysMom (Sep 14, 2009)

[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## Leowyldemi (Sep 14, 2009)

wow those are some big bunny poos!


----------



## DeniseJP (Sep 14, 2009)

My dad used to say that when a Flemish Giant pooped, it could be measured on the Richter scale (he lives in CA).

Denise


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 14, 2009)

I know they can thump and make the floor shake.


----------



## l.lai (Sep 14, 2009)

**** those are big poops.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Sep 15, 2009)

thats some big poop lol!


----------



## Jenk (Sep 16, 2009)

I think that my Zoe has your Flemmie(s) beat. In late July, she was shedding heavily (despite dailygrooming) andpassing a decent amount of fur. (She's a megacolon bun and, so,always passes fecals that are large for her 4.5-lb. size.) She started acting very cranky, which I attributed to increased discomfort caused by ingested fur that her digestive system was working to pass. A few days later, she certainly passed _something_: a 2"-long, 3/4"-wide (at the widest point), fecal-coated ball of fur. I took several photos of it next to a tape measurer, lest anyone ever dispute the idea that a lil' Mini Rex could produce such a load. 

:biggrin2:

Jenk


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Sep 17, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> [/align]


Uh...yeah....imagine that, X 4, in ONE cage...every 2 hours or so. 

Sweetie and her 3 babies were poopin' machines, towards the end! Of course, we had expanded her cage to include a "front porch", so it could accommodate her, and her "little" offspring. Dave said that just gave them more space to poop! :grumpy:


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 17, 2009)

*Jenk wrote: *


> I think that my Zoe has your Flemmie(s) beat. In late July, she was shedding heavily (despite dailygrooming) andpassing a decent amount of fur. (She's a megacolon bun and, so,always passes fecals that are large for her 4.5-lb. size.) She started acting very cranky, which I attributed to increased discomfort caused by ingested fur that her digestive system was working to pass. A few days later, she certainly passed _something_: a 2"-long, 3/4"-wide (at the widest point), fecal-coated ball of fur. I took several photos of it next to a tape measurer, lest anyone ever dispute the idea that a lil' Mini Rex could produce such a load.
> 
> :biggrin2:
> 
> Jenk



That's cool - we've had the girls have night feces that big that they didn't clean up - but I wasn't going to photograph those..yuck.

I figured I did good to just get their poops..


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 17, 2009)

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> > Uh...yeah....imagine that, X 4, in ONE cage...every 2 hours or so.
> >
> > Sweetie and her 3 babies were poopin' machines, towards the end! Of course, we had expanded her cage to include a "front porch", so it could accommodate her, and her "little" offspring. *Dave said that just gave them more space to poop! :grumpy:
> > *


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Jenk (Sep 17, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> That's cool - we've had the girls have night feces that big that they didn't clean up - but I wasn't going to photograph those..yuck.
> 
> I figured I did good to just get their poops..



Normally, I don't show my DH the bunnies' poops, due to his lackluster response. But Zoe's record-breaking poop was an exception to the rule. I thought that his eyes were going to pop out of his head; his response was: "No wonder she was so cranky this past week. I'd be cranky, too, if I were her size and my body was trying to pass _that_."

In all seriousness, we can't figure out _how_she squeezed it out of her body. We're glad that she did (rather than requiring additional vet assistance), but still...Don't the laws of physics/physiology have something to say in the matter? :biggrin2:

On another serious note, I would _love_ to have a Flemmie someday--even if that would mean dealing with Flemmie poop. (I can't imagine what they cost to feed, though, for those of us who insist on buying bagged hay--vs. the cheaper bales.) I must say, though, that dealing with a Cali's poops is funny because they're just the right size for me totease my husband whenever he opens a new box of Cocoa Puffs. (I ask, "You think that's _cereal_ you're eating?" Then he "accuses" me of having opened the box/bag, filling it with Cali poops and resealing everything before he even opens it.)


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 17, 2009)

Reminds me of this...


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 17, 2009)

That just made me laugh out loud for the first time today!


----------



## Stanza (Oct 1, 2009)

hahaha
a picture with labeled rabbit poo.

cracks me up!


----------



## petkeeper (Oct 1, 2009)

You know you love your bunnies when you take pictures of their poo and label it!!


----------



## Mom of Joy and Love (Oct 1, 2009)

Labeled pictures are cool but don't give us anything to reference to for the size.
Could we see a picture with something else in it, maybe a coin or something that we all know how big it is to get a better idea of how big they are?


----------

